# Pseudomantis albofimbriata female



## Stefan (Jun 11, 2007)

I found this female a few weeks ago. She passed away after producing about 6 oothecae but I was able to take some photographs of her:

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/sple...riata%20Female/

Cheers


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 11, 2007)

Awesome. 6 oothecae in a few weeks is pretty impressive. Are you planning on keeping more mantises?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, she only produced 1 ooth while she was with me but the area I found her in (my front yard) had the rest and since they are territorial and predatory and all I guessed they are all hers  

Yes I am planning to keep more mantids... I don't know how I'll get my hands on the exotic species like P. wahlbergii because of Australia's strict import laws. Can ooths cross borders legally?


----------



## Jenn (Jun 11, 2007)

Wonderful pictures... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice specimen, why is Australia so strict, I believe they do not allow toy BB guns as well, sounds a leetle protective...

Are they worried about a new species messing with their ecosystem?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments  

Yeah Aust is pretty strict with introduced species. But I don't know if mantids are allowed into the country. Does anyone know?


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 11, 2007)

Stefan, unfortunately, it is almost certain that any parcel with live animals will be detained. Many of my parcels to my sister living in Melbourne were quarantined for many months before reaching her. So it is extremely strict in Australia and foreign mantis will almost certain couldn't make, even the ootheca. Out-going parcel will not be a problem. A very unfortunate situation for mantis hobbyist in Australis i am afraid


----------



## Stefan (Jun 11, 2007)

What a shame  

Thanks for the information Yen.

Are there any Australian breeders of the flower mantis species?


----------

